# Stuff and Things > COVID & VACCINES >  I HAVE COVID!

## msc

So my daughter works at a catering hall, wasn't feeling well, and tested positive for covid last Wednesday 12/15/21. On the same day I tested negative.  My daughter is fully vaxed.  Me, no vax.  Yesterday 12/20/21, we both got tested again.  My daughter is still positive for covid and now my test came back positive as well.  She started feeling much better on the 19th. But she's young, healthy and fit.  Me not so much.

I haven't been feeling great.  Head ace for 24 hours straight on the 18th with nasal congestion. Head ace gone, but can't really eat, and rib cage area hurts.  Nasal congestion and soar throat.  No fever though. Not sure if I should wait it out or see about going to hospital for the anti-body treatment.  Just found out about 20 min. ago, so I'll keep ya all updated.  Any suggestions welcome.

----------

Big Bird (12-21-2021),BooBoo (12-21-2021),Camp (12-21-2021),Canadianeye (12-21-2021),Conservative Libertarian (12-21-2021),dinosaur (12-23-2021),East of the Beast (12-22-2021),Foghorn (12-21-2021),Freewill (12-21-2021),Kodiak (12-21-2021),Lone Gunman (12-21-2021),MisterVeritis (12-21-2021),Oceander (12-21-2021),Old Tex (12-21-2021),potlatch (12-21-2021),Quark (12-21-2021),What'sThat? (12-21-2021),WhoKnows (12-21-2021)

----------


## Conservative Libertarian

Wow!

Do what you think is best. I hope that you can trust your physician. The medical group that I go to simply advise to stay home and self-isolate. If you feel really bad, contact them. Some help, huh?

I had it back in August. It was like a real heavy case of allergies and lost me sense of smell. I rode it out at home. I added zinc, Vitamin D, and Vitamin C to my daily routine.

----------

Big Bird (12-21-2021),BooBoo (12-21-2021),dinosaur (12-23-2021),East of the Beast (12-22-2021),Foghorn (12-21-2021),Freewill (12-21-2021),msc (12-22-2021),Oceander (12-21-2021),potlatch (12-21-2021)

----------


## WhoKnows

> So my daughter works at a catering hall, wasn't feeling well, and tested positive for covid last Wednesday 12/15/21. On the same day I tested negative.  My daughter is fully vaxed.  Me, no vax.  Yesterday 12/20/21, we both got tested again.  My daughter is still positive for covid and now my test came back positive as well.  She started feeling much better on the 19th. But she's young, healthy and fit.  Me not so much.
> 
> I haven't been feeling great.  Head ace for 24 hours straight on the 18th with nasal congestion. Head ace gone, but can't really eat, and rib cage area hurts.  Nasal congestion and soar throat.  No fever though. Not sure if I should wait it out or see about going to hospital for the anti-body treatment.  Just found out about 20 min. ago, so I'll keep ya all updated.  Any suggestions welcome.


As long as you're drinking plenty of fluids, not getting dehydrated, and have no fever, there is really nothing they will do for you. 

I would go see your regular PCP, and see if he or she can prescribe Ivermectin for you. From your symptoms and the early part of the illness, you are likely a good candidate for it.

----------

BooBoo (12-21-2021),Conservative Libertarian (12-21-2021),Foghorn (12-21-2021),Freewill (12-21-2021),msc (12-22-2021),QuaseMarco (12-21-2021)

----------


## Foghorn

Personally, I'm in favor of the kitchen sink approach.  Throw everything at it you can.

The antibody treatment seems to vary widely by area as to how and where it can be administered.  In our small town the hospital sees far fewer patients than the medical center so it wouldn't bother me much to go to the hospital for a treatment.

Hopefully, you have a doctor you can trust for advice.

----------

BooBoo (12-21-2021),Freewill (12-21-2021),msc (12-22-2021),Oceander (12-21-2021),What'sThat? (12-21-2021)

----------


## Freewill

> So my daughter works at a catering hall, wasn't feeling well, and tested positive for covid last Wednesday 12/15/21. On the same day I tested negative.  My daughter is fully vaxed.  Me, no vax.  Yesterday 12/20/21, we both got tested again.  My daughter is still positive for covid and now my test came back positive as well.  She started feeling much better on the 19th. But she's young, healthy and fit.  Me not so much.
> 
> I haven't been feeling great.  Head ace for 24 hours straight on the 18th with nasal congestion. Head ace gone, but can't really eat, and rib cage area hurts.  Nasal congestion and soar throat.  No fever though. Not sure if I should wait it out or see about going to hospital for the anti-body treatment.  Just found out about 20 min. ago, so I'll keep ya all updated.  Any suggestions welcome.


It sounds to me like you have the flu.


I read online, from Rand Paul who is a doctor, that if you think you may be admitted to the hospital request the anti-body treatment before you are admitted.  Also make sure the onset was no more than 10 days.  Seems like silly rules but it won't hurt to ask.

----------

BooBoo (12-21-2021),Foghorn (12-21-2021),msc (12-22-2021),WhoKnows (12-21-2021)

----------


## teeceetx

Either get the antibody injection or get Ivermectin ASAP.

Early treatment will save you a lot, in the meantime.

----------

BooBoo (12-21-2021),Foghorn (12-21-2021),Freewill (12-21-2021),JustPassinThru (12-21-2021),MisterVeritis (12-21-2021),msc (12-22-2021),nonsqtr (12-21-2021),What'sThat? (12-21-2021),WhoKnows (12-21-2021)

----------


## Freewill

BTW, has Biden announced the internet infection rate?  I am pretty sure he will tell us today to wear a mask during posting, just in case.

----------

BooBoo (12-21-2021),Conservative Libertarian (12-21-2021),teeceetx (12-21-2021)

----------


## nonsqtr

> Either get the antibody injection or get Ivermectin ASAP.
> 
> Early treatment will save you a lot, in the meantime.


Ivermectin should be available locally.

----------

BooBoo (12-21-2021),Foghorn (12-21-2021),msc (12-22-2021),teeceetx (12-21-2021)

----------


## Freewill

> Wow!
> 
> Do what you think is best. I hope that you can trust your physician. The medical group that I go to simply advise to stay home and self-isolate. If you feel really bad, contact them. Some help, huh?
> 
> I had it back in August. It was like a real heavy case of allergies and lost me sense of smell. I rode it out at home. I added zinc, Vitamin D, and Vitamin C to my daily routine.


Has your sense of smell returned?  I pretty much lost mine about 10 years ago.  I remember getting a physical and the doctor held a bottle under my nose and asked me what it smelled like, I couldn't smell it, after a second he said, come on its banana.  Since it was a work physical I just said, oh yeah.
Other than that, I am never sick, or very rarely I might get a cold.
Really, there is only one person who really cares about your health, and that is you.

----------

BooBoo (12-21-2021),Foghorn (12-21-2021),msc (12-22-2021)

----------


## Freewill

> Ivermectin should be available locally.


I forget, is that the drug I would find in a stable or a fish tank?   :Big Grin:

----------

BooBoo (12-21-2021),Foghorn (12-21-2021)

----------


## Freewill

> As long as you're drinking plenty of fluids, not getting dehydrated, and have no fever, there is really nothing they will do for you. 
> 
> I would go see your regular PCP, and see if he or she can prescribe Ivermectin for you. From your symptoms and the early part of the illness, you are likely a good candidate for it.


Actually, to kill a virus you want to have a fever.  Just not a really high one.

----------

BooBoo (12-21-2021),msc (12-22-2021)

----------


## Old Tex

Any suggestions welcome.

I have no suggestion for you other than get well. That's because we each have to make our own choices. I will say that if it were me I'd go & get an Ivermectin shot & plan on doing nothing for a while. As for taking the zinc & other stuff I'd do that too. But that's just me. 

Just to throw out something that I checked on the other day. In our town of 100,000 we have had about 6,100 cases of covid so far. The first case was a 7 or 9 year old boy who died. He had just returned from China. Oddly we do have a larger than average asian population because for some reason they come here to go to college.

----------

BooBoo (12-21-2021),Foghorn (12-21-2021),msc (12-22-2021)

----------


## Traddles

1. Get an oximeter. Or if you have a "smart watch" with an oximeter app, use it. If you are reliably below 95% in various resting positions, you may be in trouble.

2. Unless the FDA has broadened the authorization for the Regeneron or Eli Lilly treatment, they are for use fairly early in the disease process. A family member received the Eli Lilly mab treatment; I was too far along and was instead hospitalized.

3. Because of the nature of the virus-beastie and the commonly used tests (PCR and antigen), people who have beaten the virus could test positive for several weeks after being clear of live viruses. The PCR test detects virus DNA and cannot differentiate between DNA from live viruses and fragments from pieces of dead virus. The antigen tests (the 10-20 minute tests) detect proteins created by the virus and those also tend to linger, diminishing over time after being clear of the virus.

4. If you are getting the pneumonia, be patient in recovering after being clear of the virus. It took me a month or more to recover to my pre-Covid stamina after being released from the hospital.

----------

BooBoo (12-21-2021),Foghorn (12-21-2021),msc (12-22-2021),Sunsettommy (12-21-2021)

----------


## Foghorn

For some time now I've taken the following supplements each day.

C
D3
Quercertin
Zinc

The pharmacy we use tells me they have Ivermectin and all I'd need is a prescription.  My doctor's assistant who answers questions on the phone was very noncommittal about whether he'd write the prescription or not.  If not, my plan is to then contact Frontline Doctors and obtain a prescription through them.  That's my game plan.

----------

BooBoo (12-21-2021),Knightkore (12-21-2021),msc (12-22-2021)

----------


## FirstGenCanadian

Cold FX, Honey Lemon Tea.  No, the Cold FX won't do anything for your symptoms.  It only feeds the immune system.

And anything that gets the heart pumping.  Run, jog, walk, around the house.  If not, may I suggest, a horror flick, porn (if, that's your thing), spirited debate on this forum...

By the way, if the debating on this forum helps, let Trinnity know.  It will help with forum numbers...

Hang in there!

----------

BooBoo (12-21-2021),msc (12-22-2021)

----------


## WhoKnows

> Actually, to kill a virus you want to have a fever.  Just not a really high one.


Really? When you have a cold, do you generally get a fever? 

That's not true at all.

----------


## WhoKnows

> Cold FX, Honey Lemon Tea.  No, the Cold FX won't do anything for your symptoms.  It only feeds the immune system.
> 
> And anything that gets the heart pumping.  Run, jog, walk, around the house.  If not, may I suggest, a horror flick, porn (if, that's your thing), spirited debate on this forum...
> 
> By the way, if the debating on this forum helps, let Trinnity know.  It will help with forum numbers...
> 
> Hang in there!


Exercising is not recommended. Seriously?

----------


## FirstGenCanadian

> Exercising is not recommended. Seriously?


According to?

----------

BooBoo (12-21-2021)

----------


## Knightkore

> So my daughter works at a catering hall, wasn't feeling well, and tested positive for covid last Wednesday 12/15/21. On the same day I tested negative.  My daughter is fully vaxed.  Me, no vax.  Yesterday 12/20/21, we both got tested again.  My daughter is still positive for covid and now my test came back positive as well.  She started feeling much better on the 19th. But she's young, healthy and fit.  Me not so much.
> 
> I haven't been feeling great.  Head ace for 24 hours straight on the 18th with nasal congestion. Head ace gone, but can't really eat, and rib cage area hurts.  Nasal congestion and soar throat.  No fever though. Not sure if I should wait it out or see about going to hospital for the anti-body treatment.  Just found out about 20 min. ago, so I'll keep ya all updated.  Any suggestions welcome.


First:  Were you tested?  A positive test doesn't mean you have COVID.

Second:  https://drstellamd.com/

Third:  https://covid19criticalcare.com/iver...et-ivermectin/


One more thing:  Vitamin C & Vitamin D.
Finally & most importantly:  #JesusHeals  



Will be praying that you recover from the flu.  Any flu that has a 99.8 percent recovery rate.  And always remember FAITH/TRUST & God's love casts out ALL fear.  NO FEAR.  FEAR is the real enemy.

----------

BooBoo (12-21-2021),msc (12-22-2021)

----------


## Foghorn

I joke with my wife that there would be 28% fewer COVID cases if people would quit cutting down cedar trees.  A couple of times a week I go out and cut down as many as I can but afterward I'm tired, my muscles hurt, head is congested and I cannot smell or taste very well.


 :Dontknow:

----------

BooBoo (12-21-2021),Knightkore (12-21-2021),Oceander (12-21-2021)

----------


## Knightkore

> I joke with my wife that there would be 28% fewer COVID cases if people would quit cutting down cedar trees.  A couple of times a week I go out and cut down as many as I can but afterward I'm tired, my muscles hurt, head is congested and I cannot smell or taste very well.


My dad's neighbor who is in his 90's and still going strong has been for decades now eating a clove of garlic.....raw garlic everyday.  I don't know how he does it.  I tried.  Crap it is strong.

----------

BooBoo (12-21-2021),Foghorn (12-21-2021),Mr. Claws (12-21-2021)

----------


## ruthless terrier

keep moving. eat and drink well. take aspirin or naproxen. allow yourself plenty of rest. have some booze at night. watch an old movie. don't take it all too seriously.

----------

BooBoo (12-21-2021),FirstGenCanadian (12-21-2021),Knightkore (12-21-2021)

----------


## WhoKnows

> According to?


I'd give you my credentials and explain why, but you won't care. 

How about you prove your assertion first. Where did you read that it's okay to exercise when you're sick?

----------


## Sunsettommy

> So my daughter works at a catering hall, wasn't feeling well, and tested positive for covid last Wednesday 12/15/21. On the same day I tested negative.  My daughter is fully vaxed.  Me, no vax.  Yesterday 12/20/21, we both got tested again.  My daughter is still positive for covid and now my test came back positive as well.  She started feeling much better on the 19th. But she's young, healthy and fit.  Me not so much.
> 
> I haven't been feeling great.  Head ace for 24 hours straight on the 18th with nasal congestion. Head ace gone, but can't really eat, and rib cage area hurts.  Nasal congestion and soar throat.  No fever though. Not sure if I should wait it out or see about going to hospital for the anti-body treatment.  Just found out about 20 min. ago, so I'll keep ya all updated.  Any suggestions welcome.


If you have weaknesses in the lungs you should go to the doctor for Ivermectin.

----------

BooBoo (12-21-2021),WhoKnows (12-21-2021)

----------


## FirstGenCanadian

> I'd give you my credentials and explain why, but you won't care. 
> 
> How about you prove your assertion first. Where did you read that it's okay to exercise when you're sick?


No, that's not how this is done, sunshine.

According to whom, where does it state no exercise, when you are sick?  You challenged my post.  Cite your source.

----------

BooBoo (12-21-2021)

----------


## What'sThat?

> Either get the antibody injection or get Ivermectin ASAP.
> 
> Early treatment will save you a lot, in the meantime.


Exactly

Our Primary told us if we test positive to contact them immediately as there are things they can do early that are not as effective if you wait.

*Also make sure you have an oxygen saturation monitor.* I know someone who tested positive......for the 2 following days had mild symptoms......3rd day started feeling worse checked his oxygen saturation and it was 84%. Immediately went to the hospital and they told him had he not got immediate care he may not have made it thru the day. 

Good news he is fine now.

Good luck to you!

----------

BooBoo (12-21-2021),Foghorn (12-21-2021),msc (12-22-2021),Sunsettommy (12-21-2021),WhoKnows (12-21-2021)

----------


## WhoKnows

> No, that's not how this is done, sunshine.
> 
> According to whom, where does it state no exercise, when you are sick?  You challenged my post.  Cite your source.


First, my name is not "sunshine". Second, when challenged, you have to prove your initial assertion. That IS how it works. So where did you read that you should exercise when sick? 

You are trying to use the Burden of Proof Fallacy. Can you you prove your assertion or not?

You see, I don't have to prove your statement is false. YOU have to prove it's true.

----------


## WhoKnows

> Exactly
> 
> Our Primary told us if we test positive to contact them immediately as there are things they can do early that are not as effective if you wait.
> 
> *Also make sure you have an oxygen saturation monitor.* I know someone who tested positive......for the 2 following days had mild symptoms......3rd day started feeling worse checked his oxygen saturation and it was 84%. Immediately went to the hospital and they told him had he not got immediate care he may not have made it thru the day. 
> 
> Good news he is fine now.
> 
> Good luck to you!


That is a fantastic idea. For real. Not being sarcastic.

----------


## What'sThat?

Amazon has Oxygen saturation monitors available for next day delivery at half the cost of local stores.

If you test positive get it immediately locally.

If you are preparing just in case.....order one on amazon. Most under $20

Also 2 products are known to help.

Xclear- natural nasal spray that inhibits attachment to nasal passages. Kinda like a teflon for nasal and sinus passages.

NeilMed- nasal and sinus rinse. I do one or the other each day after I shower at night as a preventative. 

Both products can be purchased at Krogers

Good Luck

----------

BooBoo (12-21-2021),Foghorn (12-21-2021),WhoKnows (12-21-2021)

----------


## Mr. Claws

> My dad's neighbor who is in his 90's and still going strong has been for decades now eating a clove of garlic.....raw garlic everyday.  I don't know how he does it.  I tried.  Crap it is strong.


It's been used for centuries, the Soviets imported hundreds of tons during WWII for medicinal purposes. Here's a little info... Extracts from the history and medical properties of garlic (nih.gov)

----------

BooBoo (12-21-2021),Foghorn (12-21-2021),Knightkore (12-21-2021)

----------


## FirstGenCanadian

> First, my name is not "sunshine". Second, when challenged, you have to prove your initial assertion. That IS how it works. So where did you read that you should exercise when sick? 
> 
> You are trying to use the Burden of Proof Fallacy. Can you you prove your assertion or not?
> 
> You see, I don't have to prove your statement is false. YOU have to prove it's true.


First of all, you are wrong by claiming that people do not get a fever from a cold.





> *Symptoms*
> 
> Symptoms of a common cold usually appear one to three days after exposure to a cold-causing virus. Signs and symptoms, which can vary from person to person, might include:
> 
> Runny or stuffy noseSore throatCoughCongestionSlight body aches or a mild headacheSneezingLow-grade feverGenerally feeling unwell
> Common cold - Symptoms and causes - Mayo Clinic


Second, if the body raises the core temperature, when it is infected with a virus, or bacteria, that would suggest that blood vessels are opening to increase blood flow.  It would make logical sense, since this would move white blood cells, and antibodies to areas that are infected.  Strangely enough, exercise would cause that very same effect.  

In point of fact, if you look at the symptoms, they all make logical sense.  The body is protecting itself from further foreign biological factors, while it takes care of the invading biological organism.

The only time that exercise would not be recommended, would be if the person is not able to breath adequately.  Thus, why the second part of my original post was made.  Only, the patient is fully aware of their limitations.  Not the person giving the advise.

Anything else, sunshine?

----------

BooBoo (12-21-2021),Freewill (12-21-2021),Knightkore (12-21-2021)

----------


## WhoKnows

> First of all, you are wrong by claiming that people do not get a fever from a cold.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Second, if the body raises the core temperature, when it is infected with a virus, or bacteria, that would suggest that blood vessels are opening to increase blood flow.  It would make logical sense, since this would move white blood cells, and antibodies to areas that are infected.  Strangely enough, exercise would cause that very same effect.  
> 
> In point of fact, if you look at the symptoms, they all make logical sense.  The body is protecting itself from further foreign biological factors, while it takes care of the invading biological organism.
> 
> ...


Don't call me sunshine. 

I never said that you couldn't get a fever with a cold. The comment was that you HAD TO have a fever to kill a virus. Which is not true. 

And, you can't prove your assertion more so than "because I said so". Thanks for confirming.

----------

Freewill (12-21-2021),Knightkore (12-21-2021)

----------


## Foghorn

> It's been used for centuries, the Soviets imported hundreds of tons during WWII for medicinal purposes. Here's a little info... Extracts from the history and medical properties of garlic (nih.gov)


Sounds like birth control to me.  Eat a clove a day and no women will come within a mile of you.

----------

BooBoo (12-21-2021),Freewill (12-21-2021),Knightkore (12-21-2021)

----------


## Knightkore

> It's been used for centuries, the Soviets imported hundreds of tons during WWII for medicinal purposes. Here's a little info... Extracts from the history and medical properties of garlic (nih.gov)


Thank you for this.

----------

BooBoo (12-21-2021)

----------


## Traddles

> Exactly
> 
> Our Primary told us if we test positive to contact them immediately as there are things they can do early that are not as effective if you wait.
> 
> *Also make sure you have an oxygen saturation monitor.* I know someone who tested positive......for the 2 following days had mild symptoms......_3rd day started feeling worse checked his oxygen saturation and it was 84%_. Immediately went to the hospital and they told him had he not got immediate care he may not have made it thru the day. 
> 
> Good news he is fine now.
> 
> Good luck to you!


One's oxygen saturation can get pretty low before one starts to feel it. Hence the reason for getting an oximeter ($30-$40 at Walgreens, CVS, etc.) and using it properly. Covid, often, is more than just a _run-of-the-mill_ or a little worse than usual cold or flu, but testing positive is not _set-your-house-in-order_ panic time either. Just take it seriously and take actions that make sense (including consulting with one's doctor - which I should have done a few days earlier).

----------

msc (12-22-2021),WhoKnows (12-21-2021)

----------


## Freewill

> Really? When you have a cold, do you generally get a fever? 
> 
> 
> That's not true at all.



yes, really.  Why do you think you get a fever?  It is part of the body's defenses just like anti-bodies are.



Here is some information for you to ponder.

Fever: suppress or let it ride? (nih.gov)

----------

BooBoo (12-21-2021)

----------


## Freewill

> Don't call me sunshine. 
> 
> I never said that you couldn't get a fever with a cold. The comment was that you HAD TO have a fever to kill a virus. Which is not true. 
> 
> And, you can't prove your assertion more so than "because I said so". Thanks for confirming.


I never posted that you HAD to get a fever to cure a virus, but that is one of the body's defense mechanisms.

In case you missed it: *​*
Here is some information for you to ponder.

Fever: suppress or let it ride? (nih.gov)

----------

BooBoo (12-21-2021)

----------


## WhoKnows

> yes, really.  Why do you think you get a fever?  It is part of the body's defenses just like anti-bodies are.
> 
> 
> 
> Here is some information for you to ponder.
> 
> Fever: suppress or let it ride? (nih.gov)


Your premise that you have to have a fever to kill a virus is false. 

I know why you get a fever. But you don't HAVE TO to kill a virus.

----------


## WhoKnows

> Actually, to kill a virus you want to have a fever.  Just not a really high one.


THIS is what you said. And it's wrong.

----------


## WhoKnows

Folks, we are required to call each other by our Avatar names on these forums. 

We had this issue and @Trinnity was very specific about it. I'd rather not report posts, but will if I a must.

----------


## Freewill

> Don't call me sunshine. 
> 
> And, you can't prove your assertion more so than "because I said so". Thanks for confirming.


I never posted that you HAD to get a fever to cure a virus, but that is one of the body's defense mechanisms.

In case you missed it: 
Here is some information for you to ponder.

Fever: suppress or let it ride? (nih.gov)

----------

BooBoo (12-21-2021)

----------


## Freewill

> THIS is what you said. And it's wrong.


No, it is not, as I the links I provide prove.  Now what I would like you to do is provide a valid source of your information.  show me where a fever is not part of the body's defense mechanisms.

What causes a fever? - Scientific American

----------

BooBoo (12-21-2021)

----------


## Oceander

> THIS is what you said. And it's wrong.


It's not wrong; he didn't say you "had" to have a fever, he said you "want" to have a fever, because having a fever is one of the ways the body attempts to disrupt the reproduction and infection process of a virus.

----------

BooBoo (12-21-2021),Freewill (12-21-2021)

----------


## Knightkore

Back when I was younger my parents came up with slicing potatoes {thin slices} soaking in a bit of vinegar putting them in a bandanna & wrapping the bandanna around the forehead.  For the highest fevers it would draw out the fever in a day or less & the sliced potatoes would be completely charcoaled.  They learned it from my grandparents & great grandparents.

Effective way to deal with a fever.  A bit smelly with the vinegar.

----------

BooBoo (12-21-2021),Freewill (12-21-2021)

----------


## teeceetx

> I forget, is that the drug I would find in a stable or a fish tank?


Come on, you really cannot be that naive.

----------

BooBoo (12-21-2021)

----------


## Freewill

> Come on, you really cannot be that naive.


Just joking.

----------

BooBoo (12-21-2021)

----------


## WhoKnows

> It's not wrong; he didn't say you "had" to have a fever, he said you "want" to have a fever, because having a fever is one of the ways the body attempts to disrupt the reproduction and infection process of a virus.


Sorry but no. You don't want or have to have a fever to disrupt the reproduction or infection process of a virus. Preferably you want your body to fight it without mounting such a response. If you get a fever, all that means is your body is having difficulty with fighting the infection so it heats the body up, because viruses GENERALLY don't like the increase in temperature. Again, ideally, you want to fight a viral infection without a fever. 

The splitting hairs you guys do to not admit that you are wrong is really quite amazing. This is Wildrose level stuff. Wow. I honestly don't know why I bother.

----------


## WhoKnows

> Back when I was younger my parents came up with slicing potatoes {thin slices} soaking in a bit of vinegar putting them in a bandanna & wrapping the bandanna around the forehead.  For the highest fevers it would draw out the fever in a day or less & the sliced potatoes would be completely charcoaled.  They learned it from my grandparents & great grandparents.
> 
> Effective way to deal with a fever.  A bit smelly with the vinegar.


Physiologically, this vinegar trick does nothing to "draw out the fever". As the vinegar evaporates it causes convection which cools you down a little so you feel less warm. And the "charcoal" on the potato is just your natural oils that are released. The potato will actually wick those oils away via capillary action. 

It's not voodoo. It's science and doesn't do what your grandparents says it did.

----------


## MichNordberg

When it spreads to your lungs, you are in real trouble. Go to doctor or hospital.

----------


## Oceander

> Sorry but no. You don't want or have to have a fever to disrupt the reproduction or infection process of a virus. Preferably you want your body to fight it without mounting such a response. If you get a fever, all that means is your body is having difficulty with fighting the infection so it heats the body up, because viruses GENERALLY don't like the increase in temperature. Again, ideally, you want to fight a viral infection without a fever. 
> 
> The splitting hairs you guys do to not admit that you are wrong is really quite amazing. This is Wildrose level stuff. Wow. I honestly don't know why I bother.


Sorry Charlie.  You specifically accused @Freewill of having said that one had to have a fever to get rid of a virus, which is wrong.  He never said that.  As for the rest of his statement, I'm not vouching one way or the other, not the least because I haven't read up on it recently; I am more interested in correcting your blatant misstatement.

Conversation with you might be possible if you would acknowledge your mistakes; but you cannot.  To all appearances, you're just another know-it-all hiding behind his computer screen and his online anonymity.  As such, there is no real point in trying to have a conversation with you; just a knock off your hobby horse every so often.

Pathetic.

EDIT:  With respect to the substance of the claim - that one might want a fever - you are probably wrong as well.  According to some researchers at the University of Warwick in Coventry and the University of Manchester, "an elevated body temperature triggers cellular mechanisms that ensure the immune system takes appropriate action against the offending virus or bacteria."

Source:  Fever: How it stimulates the immune system (medicalnewstoday.com)

That is from a 2018 article, so you can hardly claim to have been blindsided by brand-new research.

Maybe you should trying doing some basic research on your own first, eh Charlie?

----------

BooBoo (12-21-2021)

----------


## Freewill

> Sorry but no. You don't want or have to have a fever to disrupt the reproduction or infection process of a virus. Preferably you want your body to fight it without mounting such a response. If you get a fever, all that means is your body is having difficulty with fighting the infection so it heats the body up, because viruses GENERALLY don't like the increase in temperature. Again, ideally, you want to fight a viral infection without a fever. 
> 
> The splitting hairs you guys do to not admit that you are wrong is really quite amazing. This is Wildrose level stuff. Wow. I honestly don't know why I bother.


So, where are the web sites that back what you are saying?  I have looked, I don't find any.

----------

BooBoo (12-21-2021)

----------


## WhoKnows

> Sorry Charlie.  You specifically accused @Freewill of having said that one had to have a fever to get rid of a virus, which is wrong.  He never said that.  As for the rest of his statement, I'm not vouching one way or the other, not the least because I haven't read up on it recently; I am more interested in correcting your blatant misstatement.
> 
> Conversation with you might be possible if you would acknowledge your mistakes; but you cannot.  To all appearances, you're just another know-it-all hiding behind his computer screen and his online anonymity.  As such, there is no real point in trying to have a conversation with you; just a knock off your hobby horse every so often.
> 
> Pathetic.


Ummm, I'm a health care professional. I'm certainly not a know it all, and have admitted many times on this site when I am wrong. 

And yes, I find more and more, that trying to have a conversation with many here eerily similar to trying to have a conversation with those damn Lefties you all say you hate so much. Many of you are intolerant of anything you don't personally believe. 

It has been shown time and time again that many on this site don't have a God damn clue about Medicine, health, human physiology, immunology, virology or bacteriology. Yet, argue so vehemently that they are correct about everything with no actual experience or expertise. And then when challenged, can't provide a shred of evidence to back up their claims. 

You start telling me about engineering, I'll keep my mouth shut, and listen. Which is what intelligent people do when someone more knowledgeable about a specific topic speaks on that topic. Especially if I'm interested in learning. That doesn't seem to be the MO here. Everyone is an expert at everything. Until you're not. But then you double down and keep digging. A lot like those damn Lefties everyone here says they hate so much.

----------

Canadianeye (12-21-2021),Oceander (12-21-2021)

----------


## Freewill

> Sorry Charlie.  You specifically accused @Freewill of having said that one had to have a fever to get rid of a virus, which is wrong.  He never said that.  As for the rest of his statement, I'm not vouching one way or the other, not the least because I haven't read up on it recently; I am more interested in correcting your blatant misstatement.
> 
> Conversation with you might be possible if you would acknowledge your mistakes; but you cannot.  To all appearances, you're just another know-it-all hiding behind his computer screen and his online anonymity.  As such, there is no real point in trying to have a conversation with you; just a knock off your hobby horse every so often.
> 
> Pathetic.


I don't mind people disagreeing, as I am sure you don't either.  But when they are wrong and get so sanctimonious about it, it is pretty frustrating at times.

The body is an amazing creation.  The reason we get sore throats is equaling interesting, it is our body that does that too.

----------

BooBoo (12-21-2021),Oceander (12-21-2021)

----------


## WhoKnows

> So, where are the web sites that back what you are saying?  I have looked, I don't find any.


LMAO...and the Burden of Proof Fallacy. It's on YOU to prove what YOU say when challenged. Not on me to disprove your assertion.

----------


## WhoKnows

> I don't mind people disagreeing, as I am sure you don't either.  But when they are wrong and get so sanctimonious about it, it is pretty frustrating at times.
> 
> The body is an amazing creation.  The reason we get sore throats is equaling interesting, it is our body that does that too.


Except I'm not wrong. THAT'S the point. When I am wrong, I'm the FIRST person to apologize and concede.

This is turning into the same thing as the Ivermectin thread where everyone got all bent because of what I said. I addressed the FACTS of the case. And people didn't like it. I wasn't wrong, and showed evidence that what I said said was 100% factual. I even quoted the passages that proved I was correct. No one bought it, and kept slinging.

----------


## Oceander

> LMAO...and the Burden of Proof Fallacy. It's on YOU to prove what YOU say when challenged. Not on me to disprove your assertion.


 @WhoKnows,

Allow me to provide you with that:  



> Fevers aren’t always a bad sign; you may even have heard that mild fevers are a good indication that your immune system is doing its job. But fevers aren’t just a byproduct of our immune response.In fact, it’s the other way around: an elevated body temperature triggers cellular mechanisms that ensure the immune system takes appropriate action against the offending virus or bacteria.So say researchers hailing from two academic institutions in the United Kingdom: the University of Warwick in Coventry and the University of Manchester.


Fever: How it stimulates the immune system (medicalnewstoday.com)

----------

BooBoo (12-21-2021)

----------


## Oceander

> Except I'm not wrong. THAT'S the point. When I am wrong, I'm the FIRST person to apologize and concede.


No, you're not, actually.  You are wrong, provably wrong, and you have yet to admit to that.  Both in terms of your false accusation against @Freewill, and on the substance of the claim regarding the beneficial effects of a fever.

----------

BooBoo (12-21-2021),Freewill (12-21-2021)

----------


## WhoKnows

In thread I said that there is nothing to show that exercising should be encouraged when sick. I get shit for it despite no actual evidence presented that that is actually the case. Doing exercise during an illness can be incredible dangerous. That should be a no brainer for ANYONE. 

Then "you want to get a fever to fight a viral infection." To me, that equates to having to have a fever to fight a viral infection. And that is false. As is "you want". No, you don't. It's preferable to NOT to have that response to fight a virus. Which is in fact TRUE.

----------


## WhoKnows

> No, you're not, actually.  You are wrong, provably wrong, and you have yet to admit to that.  Both in terms of your false accusation against @Freewill, and on the substance of the claim regarding the beneficial effects of a fever.


It's funny how people make no attempt to actually absorb what I say and keep doubling down. Just like in the Ivermectin thread.

Where did I ever say that having a fever is a bad thing, or in some situations not a necessity? Please quote me specifically. 

I SAID, that the ideal is to NOT have to mount that response. Jeez, it's like I'm not writing in English or something. So NO, you don't "want to" have a fever. You want your body to eradicate the infection WITHOUT having to mount that response. And you're saying I'm wrong about that? Really?

----------


## Oceander

> In thread I said that there is nothing to show that exercising should be encouraged when sick. I get shit for it despite no actual evidence presented that that is actually the case. Doing exercise during an illness can be incredible dangerous. That should be a no brainer for ANYONE. 
> 
> Then "you want to get a fever to fight a viral infection." To me, that equates to having to have a fever to fight a viral infection. And that is false. As is "you want". No, you don't. It's preferable to NOT to have that response to fight a virus. Which is in fact TRUE.


No, it isn't.  Source:  Fever: How it stimulates the immune system (medicalnewstoday.com)

And now we've caught you out in your third lie (at least) on this thread:  you claimed that you're the first one to admit it when you're wrong.  Well, you've been proven wrong twice now, and you refuse to admit it, and instead double down on "To me, that equates to ...."  That's nice that it subjectively "equates" for you, but that's no more objectively true than a genetic male who claims he's a woman because he "identifies as female."

You really are a pathetic liar.

----------

BooBoo (12-21-2021),Freewill (12-21-2021)

----------


## Oceander

> Ummm, I'm a health care professional. I'm certainly not a know it all, and have admitted many times on this site when I am wrong. 
> 
> And yes, I find more and more, that trying to have a conversation with many here eerily similar to trying to have a conversation with those damn Lefties you all say you hate so much. Many of you are intolerant of anything you don't personally believe. 
> 
> It has been shown time and time again that many on this site don't have a God damn clue about Medicine, health, human physiology, immunology, virology or bacteriology. Yet, argue so vehemently that they are correct about everything with no actual experience or expertise. And then when challenged, can't provide a shred of evidence to back up their claims. 
> 
> You start telling me about engineering, I'll keep my mouth shut, and listen. Which is what intelligent people do when someone more knowledgeable about a specific topic speaks on that topic. Especially if I'm interested in learning. That doesn't seem to be the MO here. Everyone is an expert at everything. Until you're not. But then you double down and keep digging. A lot like those damn Lefties everyone here says they hate so much.


I feel extremely sorry for anyone who lets you put your mitts on them, unless it's to change a band-aid at the express instructions of someone who actually knows what they're doing, like a third grader.

You can claim to be all you want to be, but arguments from authority where that authority is not, and cannot, be demonstrated, are particularly pernicious.

----------

BooBoo (12-21-2021)

----------


## Freewill

> Ummm, I'm a health care professional. I'm certainly not a know it all, and have admitted many times on this site when I am wrong. 
> 
> And yes, I find more and more, that trying to have a conversation with many here eerily similar to trying to have a conversation with those damn Lefties you all say you hate so much. Many of you are intolerant of anything you don't personally believe. 
> 
> It has been shown time and time again that many on this site don't have a God damn clue about Medicine, health, human physiology, immunology, virology or bacteriology. Yet, argue so vehemently that they are correct about everything with no actual experience or expertise. And then when challenged, can't provide a shred of evidence to back up their claims. 
> 
> You start telling me about engineering, I'll keep my mouth shut, and listen. Which is what intelligent people do when someone more knowledgeable about a specific topic speaks on that topic. Especially if I'm interested in learning. That doesn't seem to be the MO here. Everyone is an expert at everything. Until you're not. But then you double down and keep digging. A lot like those damn Lefties everyone here says they hate so much.


From the following site: Enter the white blood cells – let’s call them immunity heroes. They secrete a substance called pyrogen. This increases the temperature of the body to such an extent that the infecting particles are killed. These viruses and bacteria can survive and multiply in a normal-temperature body. However, they die in a body whose temperature is higher than normal. 

Why Do We Get A Fever? (byjus.com)

Why do you think you get the shivers when you are sick?  It's the body turning down the thermostat so your body will produce more heat.  When a fever "breaks" is when we get hot and start sweating, thus cooling the body down.  Interesting stuff.

----------

BooBoo (12-21-2021)

----------


## WhoKnows

> No, it isn't.  Source:  Fever: How it stimulates the immune system (medicalnewstoday.com)
> 
> And now we've caught you out in your third lie (at least) on this thread:  you claimed that you're the first one to admit it when you're wrong.  Well, you've been proven wrong twice now, and you refuse to admit it, and instead double down on "To me, that equates to ...."  That's nice that it subjectively "equates" for you, but that's no more objectively true than a genetic male who claims he's a woman because he "identifies as female."
> 
> You really are a pathetic liar.


Ahhhhh the old Wildrose "liar" routine. Lying means I'm trying to willfully shove something I believe not to be true down your throat. I tried to explain that to Wildrose, too. I'm no liar. 

And now using false equivalences, too! 

That's rich.

----------


## WhoKnows

> From the following site: Enter the white blood cells – let’s call them immunity heroes. They secrete a substance called pyrogen. This increases the temperature of the body to such an extent that the infecting particles are killed. These viruses and bacteria can survive and multiply in a normal-temperature body. However, they die in a body whose temperature is higher than normal. 
> 
> Why Do We Get A Fever? (byjus.com)
> 
> Why do you think you get the shivers when you are sick?  It's the body turning down the thermostat so your body will produce more heat.  When a fever "breaks" is when we get hot and start sweating, thus cooling the body down.  Interesting stuff.


READ what I write. Don't skim it, and interpret what YOU think I'm saying. READ IT. Just wow...

----------


## WhoKnows

> I feel extremely sorry for anyone who lets you put your mitts on them, unless it's to change a band-aid at the express instructions of someone who actually knows what they're doing, like a third grader.
> 
> You can claim to be all you want to be, but arguments from authority where that authority is not, and cannot, be demonstrated, are particularly pernicious.


And the Ad Hominem attack!

You guys sure you aren't Democrats?

----------


## FirstGenCanadian

> Don't call me sunshine. 
> 
> I never said that you couldn't get a fever with a cold. The comment was that you HAD TO have a fever to kill a virus. Which is not true. 
> 
> And, you can't prove your assertion more so than "because I said so". Thanks for confirming.


Actually, I can, it has, and you missed the whole purpose of this thread.  But, hey, you are the lord and master of these forums...got it.

As far as calling Trinnity to the thread, I don't care.  I have not violated the rules of this forum.  The whole point of the OP was to give advise.  You, on the other hand attempted to derail the thread with your attempt at demanding to see everyone's credibility on their advise.

You, sir, need to learn a little more about actual medicine, and human health.  Also, since you added nothing to your side of the debate, you are the one who has failed.  

Furthermore, it is up to the OP, what advise they decide to follow, since it's exactly what they asked for.  If they wanted a Doctor's opinion, they would have talked to one.

Who has reading comprehension issues?

----------

BooBoo (12-21-2021),Freewill (12-21-2021),Oceander (12-21-2021)

----------


## Freewill

> LMAO...and the Burden of Proof Fallacy. It's on YOU to prove what YOU say when challenged. Not on me to disprove your assertion.


I am up to three different sites that I have linked to you that prove I am correct, and you are mistaken.  Thus, it is incumbent on you to prove your point with something other than your opinion, which is wrong.  If you need an example of how to present such evidence, just read @Oceander or my posts in rebuttal to your opinion.  This can turn out to be a good learning experience for you.

----------

BooBoo (12-21-2021)

----------


## WhoKnows

> Actually, I can, it has, and you missed the whole purpose of this thread.  But, hey, you are the lord and master of these forums...got it.
> 
> As far as calling Trinnity to the thread, I don't care.  I have not violated the rules of this forum.  The whole point of the OP was to give advise.  You, on the other hand attempted to derail the thread with your attempt at demanding to see everyone's credibility on their advise.
> 
> You, sir, need to learn a little more about actual medicine, and human health.  Also, since you added nothing to your side of the debate, you are the one who has failed.  
> 
> Furthermore, it is up to the OP, what advise they decide to follow, since it's exactly what they asked for.  If they wanted a Doctor's opinion, they would have talked to one.
> 
> Who has reading comprehension issues?


Actually I'm asking for evidence of what people say. Real stuff, not "because I said so". I know the medicine and human health side of things just fine. You don't have a clue. That's okay. 

As far as breaking the rules of the forum, we are supposed to use each others' forum names. Not "sunshine", "moonwhatever", "sparky", etc. This has been told to many of us many times. So please use my forum name. As I said, I don't want to report a post that breaks the rules because I believe that we can all self govern. If you don't believe that, please carry on.

And yes, if you are giving out terrible and dangerous advice, expect to be called out on it. I would NEVER tell anyone to exercise when they are ill. Ever. That is a potential very dangerous and even fatal situation.

----------


## WhoKnows

> I am up to three different sites that I have linked to you that prove I am correct, and you are mistaken.  Thus, it is incumbent on you to prove your point with something other than your opinion, which is wrong.  If you need an example of how to present such evidence, just read @Oceander or my posts in rebuttal to your opinion.  This can turn out to be a good learning experience for you.


I read over everything you posted. And not once in any of it did it say that you want to or have to have a fever to fight a viral infection. 

Your articles discussed the potential benefit of a fever and that is under no dispute whatsoever. 

If you READ what I write carefully, you will see I did not dispute anything written in the articles you posted. Can a fever benefit you if you're sick. Yep. Where did I say it couldn't? Do you want or need to have a fever to kill a virus. No. You sure don't. People kill viruses every day in their bodies with no fevers at all. 

I'm not going to keep repeating myself because honestly, you are willfully ignoring the content of my posts to a prove a point that I am not disputing at all.

----------


## FirstGenCanadian

> Actually I'm asking for evidence of what people say. Real stuff, not "because I said so". I know the medicine and human health side of things just fine. You don't have a clue. That's okay. 
> 
> As far as breaking the rules of the forum, we are supposed to use each others' forum names. Not "sunshine", "moonwhatever", "sparky", etc. This has been told to many of us many times. So please use my forum name. As I said, I don't want to report a post that breaks the rules because I believe that we can all self govern. If you don't believe that, please carry on.
> 
> And yes, if you are giving out terrible and dangerous advice, expect to be called out on it. I would NEVER tell anyone to exercise when they are ill. Ever. That is a potential very dangerous and even fatal situation.


First of all, show me the RULE.

Secondly, no one has to prove anything to you.

Thirdly, you've not provided anything to support your side, other than what you are accusing me of. 

And above all, I don't care about what you think you're entitled to.

----------

BooBoo (12-21-2021),Freewill (12-21-2021)

----------


## Freewill

> It's funny how people make no attempt to actually absorb what I say and keep doubling down. Just like in the Ivermectin thread.
> 
> Where did I ever say that having a fever is a bad thing, or in some situations not a necessity? Please quote me specifically. 
> 
> I SAID, that the ideal is to NOT have to mount that response. Jeez, it's like I'm not writing in English or something. So NO, you don't "want to" have a fever. You want your body to eradicate the infection WITHOUT having to mount that response. And you're saying I'm wrong about that? Really?


Here is one of the things you posted:

Sorry but no. *You don't want or have to have a fever* to disrupt the reproduction or infection process of a virus. Preferably you want your body to *fight it without mounting such a response.* *If you get a fever, all that means is your body is having difficulty with fighting the infection so it heats the body up*, because viruses GENERALLY don't like the increase in temperature. Again, ideally, you want to fight a viral infection without a fever.

I bolded your incorrect information, at least some of it.  I will agree, most people do not want to have a fever, but it is part of the healing process as I have shown in 3 different links.  What you are implying is what doctors do because people complain about having a fever, not really knowing that it is perfectly natural.

----------

BooBoo (12-21-2021)

----------


## WhoKnows

> First of all, show me the RULE.
> 
> Secondly, no one has to prove anything to you.
> 
> Thirdly, you've not provided anything to support your side, other than what you are accusing me of. 
> 
> And above all, I don't care about what you think you're entitled to.


So you can say what you want, and are immune from having to actually prove your assertion? And now you are asking me to prove mine in the same breath?? LMAO...oooooookay. 

And you're God damn right, when you give awful, dangerous advice, I'm going to call you out. Not to change YOUR mind, but to prevent someone from making a terrible mistake because you said so. 

This isn't about YOU. And it's not about me, either. Thank you for showing us what a self centered Liberal looks like.

----------


## WhoKnows

This was the rule alluded to in previous discussions. 
*
Posting Rules*

10) Changing a member's quote is prohibited. *Changing a member's name to insult them can earn an infraction*.


So you calling me "sunshine" to show me how utterly and ridiculously superior you think you are, is changing my name. Which is basically how it was explained to us by @Trinnity. She can certainly chime in if she likes, but you asked for the rule, and I provided it. If you want to dispute the rule, please, by all means. But I ask again, that you call me by my forum name. Thanks.

----------


## WhoKnows

> Here is one of the things you posted:
> 
> Sorry but no. *You don't want or have to have a fever* to disrupt the reproduction or infection process of a virus. Preferably you want your body to *fight it without mounting such a response.* *If you get a fever, all that means is your body is having difficulty with fighting the infection so it heats the body up*, because viruses GENERALLY don't like the increase in temperature. Again, ideally, you want to fight a viral infection without a fever.
> 
> I bolded your incorrect information, at least some of it.  I will agree, most people do not want to have a fever, but it is part of the healing process as I have shown in 3 different links.  What you are implying is what doctors do because people complain about having a fever, not really knowing that it is perfectly natural.


Okay. Now I understand. Yes, it's possible to have a fever without you necessarily having a hard time with fighting the infection. I will certainly concede that point. 

And seeing as how we kinda made it halfway with your concession, I don't think I have anything else to offer.

----------


## Freewill

@msc I wish you well, take care, I apologize if your thread degraded, I am done.

----------

BooBoo (12-21-2021),Oceander (12-21-2021)

----------


## Quark

Hope you recover quickly.

----------

BooBoo (12-21-2021)

----------


## BooBoo

Hot Tea...

Tbsp of Honey...

Couple Drops of Lemon Juice...

Shot or more of Bourbon, Whisky or the Best ie, Ginger Flavored Brandy. will sweat alot of that messy stuff out of You...!!!

Also Important ; Have Clean Towels and Sheets at the ready as One Sweats... put a Blanket between the Sheet and the Mattress so the Mattress won't absorb anything that can get Back into the Body...!!  :Thumbsup20:

----------

FirstGenCanadian (12-21-2021)

----------


## Quark

What helps me to stay reasonable healthy is vitamin D and C plus zinc. Red meat has a lot of zinc plus honey. I also eat a lot of garlic, onion, radishes which improves the immune system and take lots of honey especially in the winter time. Oh ya and I drink a big glass of OJ every day.

----------


## BooBoo

6 Natural Alternatives to Ivermectin  How to Use Them


"_Looking for natural alternatives to Ivermectin? Continue reading _ _this article and see what are the most powerful natural antiparasitic  herbs and how to use them effectively. But first._


Recent studies about  Ivermectin show that this antiparasitic medicine is good for  prophylaxis and treatment of COVID-19. This comes as a confirmation of  what a lot of doctors around the world have tried to tell us since last  year. Given that Ivermectin is an antiparasitic drug, we will share with  you some of the best natural alternatives to Ivermectin, which are the  strongest antiparasitic herbs out there.


These herbs flush out and  kill tapeworms, ascariasis, pinworms, and other intestinal parasites  and are of three kinds, depending on their action: "...!!!

----------


## JustPassinThru

> Ivermectin should be available locally.


SHOULD be.

Walgreens and Walmart have deliberately stopped stocking it.  So they have legal ability to refuse to fill orders.

The whole world is insane.  Of course, in the case of Walgreens...they're Licensed Poisoners, with that god-damned JAB.  Wally World is just the Crony China Store, these days.

Now, the Post Office is intercepting online ivermectin sales, also.  They can't stop Fentanyl shipment, but they are sure gonna seize all the HCQ and ivermectin they can.

----------


## JustPassinThru

> Actually, to kill a virus you want to have a fever.  Just not a really high one.



Not this one.

This one is genetically engineered.  They used BAT viruses, because bats, when flying, have elevated body temperatures - more so than any other mammals.  So bat viruses are fever resistant.

----------


## JustPassinThru

In addition to the other suggestions:

Get a neti pot, or similar, for daily sinus rinses.  A viral load can settle in the sinuses...I forget the medical term for it.

Mouthwash, three times each day, with Scope Classic or Listerine Original.  There's a chemical that must be in the mouthwash - it has several names.  Rather than look them up and type them here, you can go to this site

https://covid19criticalcare.com/covid-19-protocols/

and look for the protocols, both for prevention and early treatment.

Or, there is this chart - not sure if I can copy it.  It was up on another board; you'll have to search with DDG to find the original source.

----------

BooBoo (12-21-2021)

----------


## FirstGenCanadian

> So you can say what you want, and are immune from having to actually prove your assertion? And now you are asking me to prove mine in the same breath?? LMAO...oooooookay. 
> 
> And you're God damn right, when you give awful, dangerous advice, I'm going to call you out. Not to change YOUR mind, but to prevent someone from making a terrible mistake because you said so. 
> 
> This isn't about YOU. And it's not about me, either. Thank you for showing us what a self centered Liberal looks like.





> This was the rule alluded to in previous discussions. 
> *
> Posting Rules*
> 
> 10) Changing a member's quote is prohibited. *Changing a member's name to insult them can earn an infraction*.
> 
> 
> So you calling me "sunshine" to show me how utterly and ridiculously superior you think you are, is changing my name. Which is basically how it was explained to us by @Trinnity. She can certainly chime in if she likes, but you asked for the rule, and I provided it. If you want to dispute the rule, please, by all means. But I ask again, that you call me by my forum name. Thanks.


Oh brother…

I haven’t the time, or the crayons to explain where you are wrong.  

I’m off, got a real life to enjoy, Merry Christmas!
 @msc, sorry for the verbal diarrhea on your thread.  I hope you feel better, soon.

----------

BooBoo (12-21-2021),Freewill (12-21-2021),msc (12-22-2021),Oceander (12-21-2021)

----------


## JustPassinThru

Here's a PDF of the FLCCC early-treatment protocol:

https://covid19criticalcare.com/wp-c...ol-ENGLISH.pdf

Ivermectin is now as scarce as HCQ - and we know why, don't we.  You can try getting it at a feed store (horse medicine), if you're rural; but that source is drying up also.

Contact America's Frontline Doctors, if you can and feel the urgency.  They do charge; but they know what's going on and will help you find a store that will sell ivermectin.

----------

BooBoo (12-21-2021)

----------


## Conservative Libertarian

> Has your sense of smell returned?  I pretty much lost mine about 10 years ago.  I remember getting a physical and the doctor held a bottle under my nose and asked me what it smelled like, I couldn't smell it, after a second he said, come on its banana.  Since it was a work physical I just said, oh yeah.
> Other than that, I am never sick, or very rarely I might get a cold.
> Really, there is only one person who really cares about your health, and that is you.


It's mostly returned. Every now and then it seems like everything smells like broccoli.

----------

BooBoo (12-21-2021),Freewill (12-21-2021)

----------


## BooBoo

> What helps me to stay reasonable healthy is vitamin D and C plus zinc. Red meat has a lot of zinc plus honey. I also eat a lot of garlic, onion, radishes which improves the immune system and take lots of honey especially in the winter time. Oh ya and *I drink a big glass of OJ every day.*



You make Orenthal James Simpson a Berry Happy Fellow...!!!  :Smiley ROFLMAO:

----------


## Trinnity

> No, that's not how this is done, sunshine.





> Anything else, sunshine?


Repetitive name calling would be harassment. Twice isn't too bad but more than that would be  pushing it imho.




> my name is not "sunshine".





> Don't call me sunshine.





> Folks, we are required to call each other by our Avatar names on these forums. We had this issue and @Trinnity was very specific about it. I'd rather not report posts, but will if I a must.


I said don't alter a screen name. For example "WhoKnows" to "WhoBlows".  The rule that covers "sunshine" is the "mild insult and snark" rule and mild insult and snark is allowed. 





> This was the rule alluded to in previous discussions. 
> 
> 10) Changing a member's quote is prohibited. *Changing a member's name to insult them can earn an infraction*.




Sir, I spent 30 minutes reading the whole thread to see where the trouble was and replying to you. It's not a violation. Calling me to the thread is the same as reporting, except I didn't get the courtesy of being shown the offending post. He didn't alter your name, he called you a different name. 

Next time use the report button.

----------

BooBoo (12-21-2021),Conservative Libertarian (12-21-2021),Foghorn (12-22-2021),Northern Rivers (12-22-2021)

----------


## BooBoo

Problems are brewing from the same person from above, but over here :

https://thepoliticsforums.com/thread...t-exist/page48

----------


## Dan40

> Exactly
> 
> Our Primary told us if we test positive to contact them immediately as there are things they can do early that are not as effective if you wait.
> 
> *Also make sure you have an oxygen saturation monitor.* I know someone who tested positive......for the 2 following days had mild symptoms......3rd day started feeling worse checked his oxygen saturation and it was 84%. Immediately went to the hospital and they told him had he not got immediate care he may not have made it thru the day. 
> 
> Good news he is fine now.
> 
> Good luck to you!


After being well up in the mountains I started having trouble breathing. Oxymeter registered 86%.  Spent 3 days in the hospital on oxygen.  Now I use an oxymeter every day.  97 to 99%.

----------

Foghorn (12-22-2021),Northern Rivers (12-22-2021)

----------


## msc

> 1. Get an oximeter. Or if you have a "smart watch" with an oximeter app, use it. If you are reliably below 95% in various resting positions, you may be in trouble.
> 
> 2. Unless the FDA has broadened the authorization for the Regeneron or Eli Lilly treatment, they are for use fairly early in the disease process. A family member received the Eli Lilly mab treatment; I was too far along and was instead hospitalized.
> 
> 3. Because of the nature of the virus-beastie and the commonly used tests (PCR and antigen), people who have beaten the virus could test positive for several weeks after being clear of live viruses. The PCR test detects virus DNA and cannot differentiate between DNA from live viruses and fragments from pieces of dead virus. The antigen tests (the 10-20 minute tests) detect proteins created by the virus and those also tend to linger, diminishing over time after being clear of the virus.
> 
> 4. If you are getting the pneumonia, be patient in recovering after being clear of the virus. It took me a month or more to recover to my pre-Covid stamina after being released from the hospital.


I do have pneumonia

----------

Conservative Libertarian (12-22-2021)

----------


## msc

> keep moving. eat and drink well. take aspirin or naproxen. allow yourself plenty of rest. have some booze at night. watch an old movie. don't take it all too seriously.


Hmm. No mention of booze at night, when I left the hospital.

----------


## msc

> My dad's neighbor who is in his 90's and still going strong has been for decades now eating a clove of garlic.....raw garlic everyday.  I don't know how he does it.  I tried.  Crap it is strong.


I've heard garlic is very good for you.  I use it often.  But, eating a clove?  Not gonna try it. LOL

----------

Knightkore (01-03-2022)

----------


## msc

> Oh brother
> 
> I havent the time, or the crayons to explain where you are wrong.  
> 
> Im off, got a real life to enjoy, Merry Christmas!
>  @msc, sorry for the verbal diarrhea on your thread.  I hope you feel better, soon.


LOL, I was shocked at first to see so many pages on the thread.  Wondered what everyone could have been saying.  Then I read everything.  LOL.  7 pages dedicated to mostly debating fever, and who said what.  Frankly I enjoyed it.  Smiled through the reading.  Entertaining as well.

----------

Conservative Libertarian (12-22-2021),FirstGenCanadian (12-22-2021),Oceander (12-22-2021)

----------


## msc

So yesterday after I got off the forum, I spoke with a few people for advice.  I was advised to go get the monoclonal anti body infusion treatment. I called my preferred hospital and they did not have the treatment but referred me to a phone number.  It was a Northwell recording saying they were not accepting any antibody infusion referrals.  I ended up running over to another hospital at the advice of a friend. She said just show up at the ER with my positive test and tell them I want the treatment and they'll set me up.  That's exactly what happened. Got there at 11 and was receiving the treatment at 2:40. Two groups were called in for treatment before I was called in with a group of 9 people.  Took about 2 hours for the IV drip to complete.  Unplugged me at 5pm.  Was told that I should feel better in 72 hours.  I hadn't eaten all day and felt slightly queasy after the treatment.  Strangely my blood pressure went up after the treatment and my temp was the highest it's been, which was only 98.9, but for me that's odd. It was the usual 97.something, before treatment.  By the time we were released and I got home, I didn't get to eat until about 7pm.  Felt so much better after I ate.  Had all the same discomfort, but it was much duller.  The doctor also said my breathing sounded constricted and she ordered an x-ray.  Good thing I went for the treatment because I learned that I have pneumonia. Antibiotics were also prescribed.  

A strange and perhaps a Devine happening.  I work at a lab that tests covid.  We are so backed up and it's been taking about 36 hours to get test results.  Didn't expect my results until this morning, yet they came back within 18 hrs.  My manager hasn't even gotten her results yet, and her test was given to the lab hours before mine.  Whether someone pushed my test to the front of the line, or it was an accident, I'm grateful.  

So this morning I'm feeling okay.  Same dull discomfort as last night.  Will keep you update on how the treatment is working. 

Interesting info.  It turned out that they were only qualifying people for the treatment if they were not vaxed, as the rule.  They only approved vaxed people who were immunocompromised or if they were in the elderly age group with other comorbidities.  I tried to hear the age group and specifics, when the nurse was talking, but couldn't.  I know people in their 50's were turned away.  I was a curious because I knew of some people in their 60's that were vaxed, not immune compromised and did receive the treatment.  From ease dropping on conversations, I understood that there is a shortage of the antibody treatment  medication.  They were offering the treatment to everyone and changed the protocol about a week ago.  In fact after I arrived home, my sister told me that the hospital I went to yesterday, had a sign on the ER door the night before, stating that they were out of treatment medication.  Around 4pm when I was finishing treatment I heard a nurse say that they were out of medication so there will be no more treatments for the rest of the day.  One woman who was vaxed was very upset that she couldn't get the treatment and was talking about how sick she feels.  Nurse was apologetic and say sorry, I know it doesn't make sense.

----------

Conservative Libertarian (12-22-2021),JustPassinThru (12-22-2021),Oceander (12-22-2021),Trinnity (12-22-2021),WhoKnows (12-22-2021)

----------


## JustPassinThru

It's helpful to hear from someone who's gone through it.

I'm pleased to learn there's some actual health care going on, under all this Jab idiocy.

----------

Oceander (12-22-2021)

----------


## WhoKnows

> So yesterday after I got off the forum, I spoke with a few people for advice.  I was advised to go get the monoclonal anti body infusion treatment. I called my preferred hospital and they did not have the treatment but referred me to a phone number.  It was a Northwell recording saying they were not accepting any antibody infusion referrals.  I ended up running over to another hospital at the advice of a friend. She said just show up at the ER with my positive test and tell them I want the treatment and they'll set me up.  That's exactly what happened. Got there at 11 and was receiving the treatment at 2:40. Two groups were called in for treatment before I was called in with a group of 9 people.  Took about 2 hours for the IV drip to complete.  Unplugged me at 5pm.  Was told that I should feel better in 72 hours.  I hadn't eaten all day and felt slightly queasy after the treatment.  Strangely my blood pressure went up after the treatment and my temp was the highest it's been, which was only 98.9, but for me that's odd. It was the usual 97.something, before treatment.  By the time we were released and I got home, I didn't get to eat until about 7pm.  Felt so much better after I ate.  Had all the same discomfort, but it was much duller.  The doctor also said my breathing sounded constricted and she ordered an x-ray.  Good thing I went for the treatment because I learned that I have pneumonia. Antibiotics were also prescribed.  
> 
> A strange and perhaps a Devine happening.  I work at a lab that tests covid.  We are so backed up and it's been taking about 36 hours to get test results.  Didn't expect my results until this morning, yet they came back within 18 hrs.  My manager hasn't even gotten her results yet, and her test was given to the lab hours before mine.  Whether someone pushed my test to the front of the line, or it was an accident, I'm grateful.  
> 
> So this morning I'm feeling okay.  Same dull discomfort as last night.  Will keep you update on how the treatment is working. 
> 
> Interesting info.  It turned out that they were only qualifying people for the treatment if they were not vaxed, as the rule.  They only approved vaxed people who were immunocompromised or if they were in the elderly age group with other comorbidities.  I tried to hear the age group and specifics, when the nurse was talking, but couldn't.  I know people in their 50's were turned away.  I was a curious because I knew of some people in their 60's that were vaxed, not immune compromised and did receive the treatment.  From ease dropping on conversations, I understood that there is a shortage of the antibody treatment  medication.  They were offering the treatment to everyone and changed the protocol about a week ago.  In fact after I arrived home, my sister told me that the hospital I went to yesterday, had a sign on the ER door the night before, stating that they were out of treatment medication.  Around 4pm when I was finishing treatment I heard a nurse say that they were out of medication so there will be no more treatments for the rest of the day.  One woman who was vaxed was very upset that she couldn't get the treatment and was talking about how sick she feels.  Nurse was apologetic and say sorry, I know it doesn't make sense.


Godspeed, sir. Best of health to you in the New Year.

----------

msc (12-23-2021)

----------


## El Guapo

@msc Hope you're feeling better soon  :Thumbsup20:

----------

msc (12-23-2021)

----------


## msc

It's been 40 hours since I've had treatment.  Not feeling so great today.  Feeling more nasal congestion and chest feels heavy.  Now I have a wet cough, but I'm thinking that may be because it's breaking up.

----------

Oceander (12-23-2021)

----------


## Oceander

> It's been 40 hours since I've had treatment.  Not feeling so great today.  Feeling more nasal congestion and chest feels heavy.  Now I have a wet cough, but I'm thinking that may be because it's breaking up.


Stay strong, and good luck!

----------

msc (12-24-2021),WhoKnows (12-23-2021)

----------


## Knightkore

> I've heard garlic is very good for you.  I use it often.  But, eating a clove?  Not gonna try it. LOL


I read up on it.  Apparently you can cut the clove in tiny pieces in order to swallow those pieces like pills rather than chewing it.  That MIGHT be how he is doing it.

----------


## msc

Pretty sure I got covid on the 17th or 18th of December. Was diagnosed and got treatment on the 21st.  It seemed to run in 4 day cycles where I thought I was feeling better, then got a head ace, threw up, slept for a day and felt better the next day, then on the fourth day back to a head ace and getting sick again.  Had head congestion throughout.  Finally felt better on Dec. 31st, better on Jan 1, and better on Jan 2.  Finally went back to work yesterday and felt normal.  Took a covid test at work yesterday and hoping that it comes back negative. 

Not going to say it didn't suck, but it wasn't as bad as when I had the flue that one time.  Maybe without the infusion it would have been much worse.  Still don't know which strain it was.  Heard the Delta is still around.  

My vaxed daughter was only mildly sick for about 5 days.  23 years old.  Only threw up once in the beginning.  My other vaxed daughter, 30 years old and son-in-law, 33 years old, got it and it only lasted about 5 days for them as well. My unvaxed friend from work and her vaxed husband both got it.  They're in their early 50's.  She is still very sick going on the 10th day, yet her vaxed husband was only mildly sick for 3 or 4 days.  Was also told that my son-in-laws vaxed uncle, in his early* 60's*, got it in early December, it was mild and the sickness only lasted a few days.  Another unvaxed friend who got covid right before Thanksgiving, 57 yrs old, was sick for a month, however her unvaxed son, 19yrs old and unvaxed daughter, 17 yrs. old, got it and only experience runny noses.  Everyone I mentioned got covid for the first time.  No natural immunity involved.  

I was considering that the younger people who I knew that got it, may not have been that sick because of their age, however, the two people I know in the their 50's and 60's who were vaxed, also did not get that sick either.  So in my circle of association, I would have to deduct that the vaccine did have some effect on preventing more severe illness.  I have to say that I'm surprised, but never the less, this is what I found to be true.  The only factor not calculated in is that we don't know which strain each person had.  Delta or Omicron.  The only guarantee I have is that I caught it from my 23 year old, so we had the same strain.  

Don't know if any of this info is helpful in trying to figure out what's going on covid and vaccines, but I just wanted to post my covid experience in real time as true info, if you trust me to be truthful.

----------


## UKSmartypants

The booster only works for 10 weeks anyway. 

Whatever the vaccine does, it doesn't fully do what a vaccine is supposed to do, ie prime your immune system and make you immune to the virus.

It basically half wakes up the immune system to a narrow band of variants, its simply not as good a natural immunity, because it still allows you to get ill and spread it. So 3/10 as a vaccine.  Anyhoo, looks like omicron, as predicted, his petering out, unless....


I made a thread about deer having omicron in the USA, and everyone who posted on that missed the point. If the deer have it, it can continue to spread and mutate, precisely like H5N1 Bird Flu . Spanish Flu petered out after 3 years, and covid , as predicted is doing the same. But expect new variants to pop up now and then every decade or so, because of the deer.

----------

